# Look at this JDM Sentra



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.kinki-company.co.jp/detail/1566652.html

I word for sexy.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

that looks sweet! i like the spoiler, the grille, and rims!!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

the grill is dope!


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

i wonder if there's anybody who sells these here in the us, or a website now that nis-knack has shut down


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I beleive that grill is aftermarket japan. Its strange though, the rear end is of a North America spec Sentra/Sunny. Sunny's JDM didn't have the monobar. Although I could be mistaken. 

Seth

P.S. I may have lucino grilles in the future (4) I'm working on a deal to get them in about 4 weeks. Check the classified section for more info.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I work a shop here in utah and the owner is japanese and is from japan so he can order it for me.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

yup the grill is pretty sick , i tried to look for it on the web but i havent found one yet. i saw that lucino grille too and that too is good lookin. too bad the nis-knack grille isnt available outside nis-knack though, that would have been my first choice. well, i guess i'll keep on searchin...


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

the rims looks like spoon rims to me, isnt it? or probably something that looks like it


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

check this site, i was just searching for lucino grilles and this is what i got, the same chrome grill from nis-knacks....
http://www.mossyperformance.com/lucino1w.jpg


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats a phaty.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

look at this one I found: http://www.carzonespecials.com/en_b_nissan_sunny.htm


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

i found that grill again on some other site check this site out http://www.magandspoilerworld.co.nz/spoilers/nissan.html


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Its a Nismo grill I'll work on finding the part number for it so I can order one next month as a christmas present for myself.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

actually for some reason i saw the grill's part number and you're right it is a nismo part i'll go check it out again


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

you might want to check this item number FRONT GRILL:NISMO 62302-RN140 that's what i saw


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats the Front under spoiler


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

http://member.nifty.ne.jp/ts-express/homepage/b14.htm


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

is it maybe the site will help u with the right part number


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

how do you know if its the right part number


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm looking in the catolog right now on the net. I have a translator.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

if u find a site that sells it ,let me know


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Here is the site found its the only one I did find: http://www.kanagawa-nissan.co.jp/kns/custom/nismo/b14.html


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

does anyone know what kind of rims are on the jdm sentra(sunny) they're dope.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Spoon or Spoon look alikes.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

guess they coud be rota-slipstreams. they look like spoon but way cheaper.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Those are the Nismo part # (Written in Red) . I heard Nismo had already discontinued B14 kit though.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Here is the grill that (hopefully, check group buy section) I will be 'importing'. I can only get my hands on 4. It is the Lucino VZ-R grill. I will have them in several colors, but you can always paint them. They won't cost more than $100, but they won't be as cheap as nis-knacks, $60. Somwhere between. 
This is what they look like:


















Hopefully, I will get the crystal clear (JDM too) sides and headlamps. But thats tentative on the number of buyers.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Where is the best place to go about getting that Nismo front end..... And what about the side skirts too


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

that grill with the line through it is dope, where can you get one? When are you getting your grills in? I like those lucino ones?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*I used to have one*

I used to have that exact same Lucino grille almost 3 years ago. I bought it at local Nissan dealer in Japan. Price was somewhere around $80 (better to say "less than $100) and came "Painted". (SuperBlack #KH3) If JDM Lucino has same color with yours, you scored! But, if not you could always get pre-primered grille for about $15 cheaper.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i would be extreamly interested in the crystal clear headlights....


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jdm sentra*

i wish there's a company that would make something similar to the nismo grill


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

That lucino grill isn't too bad. But if you do get the clear corners I want a set. But I still would want the Nismo grill if I can get it but lucino would be good if I could get the badging for the back with it too.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *http://www.kinki-company.co.jp/detail/1566652.html
> 
> I word for sexy. *


one of you fuckers should buy this. It's only $1,486 US.... Wouldn't take too much to import it considering it would pass everything. Woulnd't have to worry about safety too much cause we sell that car here unlike the skyline. Smog wouldn't be too hard. JDM motors not passing is a rumor. Mine passed fine.


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

for some reason i cant get jap writing translated and i cant see the pics in the post:wtf:


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

are the lailights on the sunny the same as the tails on the us sentra


----------

